# Got 40k for New  Animation rig (Amd)Part -2



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that) Animation & VFX (First prefrence) & Gaming(COD, MOH,ALPHA PROTOCOL, Single person shooting games)
Software which i will work on :- Abobe:- Photoshop,Premiere, Affter effects.
Autodesk :- Maya + Dynamics, Mudbox, Sketchbook pro,Soft Image, Motion Builder.
Others :- Nuke, Fusion

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?Yes Plz Suggest

3. What is your MAX budget?40k (Dad allows only upto this) maximum 42k 

4. Planning to overclock? Yes but at Stock HSF

5. Which OS are you planning to use? Win 7 x64 & win Xp X64 Sp2

6. How much hard drive space is needed? 500 GB(already have 80+ 500gb segate Barcuda)

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen? Already have LG 19" wide (1440x 900)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)7.5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? Assemble myself(if they are offering free assembling then i don't mind)

10. When are you planning to buy the system?within 3-4 days( I need NZXT Gamma cabby first then the rest of components)

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
Atleast for next 3-4 years.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention. DVD-Rw,Monitor, Speakers

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states? Delhi, Nehru Palace

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary

Previously I had extra 2k but now i spent them . I made a config in mind 
Processor - AMD Phenom x6 1055t @ Rs.10000

Motherboard - MSI 890 gx -65 @ Rs.7200

Ram - G-Skills Ripjaws 1600 Mhz or Plz Suggest Cosair rams.@ Rs.6800

GPU - Sapphire 5670( please tell me what is the difference between msi nd sapphire.is sapphire have a  good heatsink?) @ Rs.6500

SMPS -Cosair gx 550@ Rs.4750

Cabby - Nzxt Gamma (don't to abt its availablity in Nehru Palace, SMS Guys told the have ordered 50 Cabby but no news mail from there side abt is availablity , anyone plz conform)@ Rs. 2400 (maximum affordable price)

HDD- Wd claviar Blue 500 G.B.@ Rs. 2000

All suggestion are welcomed to improve my Rig .
Previously thanks to Sam.Shab


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

get this -

Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @6k 
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k
Samsung 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total - 30.2k

NOT SURE ABOUT THE GRAPHICS CARD (SINCE YOU ARE BOTH INTO ANIMATION AND GAMING) WAIT FOR OTHERS SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> I made a config in mind
> Processor - AMD Phenom x6 1055t @ Rs.10000
> 
> Motherboard - MSI 890 gx -65 @ Rs.7200
> ...



change the bold marked items:

1. why are you paying so much for those ram kits? get some value rams. that will do it.

2. MSI uses an open cooler. Sapphire uses Arctic Cooler. difference is Sapphire's cooler runs little extra silent. cooling is same in both. get 512Mb. well 1Gb card will be helpful cause the apps you mentioned all will be heavy on the ram as well as the graphics.

3. thats totally not needed. get VX450W or something like FSP Saga II 500W (provided you find it). moreover i think its Cooler Master which have a series known as GX 

NOTE: you getting a 890GX motherboard. you may go with a single HD5670 512Mb for now. and add another in Xfire setup later, when Nvidia outs its GT420-440 cards. or you can do 1 thing. add a 9400GT for Physics (if your apps utilize it. they should. but games will welcome it openhanded)


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Jaskanwar  nd sam for ur best config , ... I will go to nehru palace for price estimate 2marrow nd by it on  tuesday . Final Config .

Processor - AMD Phenom x6 1055t @ Rs.10000

Motherboard - MSI 890 gx -65 @ Rs.7200

GPU - Sapphire 5670@ Rs.6500(512 mb ver. is nt available in whole nehru palace)

SMPS -Cosair vx 450 @ 3800

Cabby - Nzxt Gamma@ 2400

HDD- Wd claviar Blue 500 G.B.@ Rs. 2000

Ram- Still Confused  as facilty suggest go for performance ram but sam suggested  value ram, Please put some light on it , becuase it one time purchase for next 3 years.also please tell which is better Cosair C9 Titanium  or G-skills ripjaws ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Thanks Jaskanwar  nd sam for ur best config , ... I will go to nehru palace for price estimate 2marrow nd by it on  tuesday . Final Config .
> 
> Processor - AMD Phenom x6 1055t @ Rs.10000
> 
> ...



i'll suggest change the card to GTS250 512Mb. cause 1Gb is waste. moreover HD5670 isn't a very powerful card for DX11 gaming. it'll spoil everything.

as for ram, if you can go with the ripjaws. if you can include them in your budget.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i'll suggest change the card to GTS250 512Mb. cause 1Gb is waste. moreover HD5670 isn't a very powerful card for DX11 gaming. it'll spoil everything.
> 
> as for ram, if you can go with the ripjaws. if you can include them in your budget.


 
why gt 250 , wat if i overclock  5670 .Can i play dx 11 cards on dx 10 cards ?


SMC now selling *Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit* @ Rs6,200.00 
Link Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> why gt 250 , wat if i overclock  5670 .Can i play dx 11 cards on dx 10 cards ?
> 
> 
> SMC now selling *Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit* @ Rs6,200.00
> Link Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit



HD5670 fits between GT240 1Gb & GTS250 512Mb. OC it & it only narrows the gap to GTS250. if you use it on a 19" monitor, gaming is possible. but turn DX11 mode on (on games that support GX11) the card immediately falls behind all its competitor. so if DX11 you want, go with the cheapest HD5770.

that price is a killer one. well can go for those.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> HD5670 fits between GT240 1Gb & GTS250 512Mb. OC it & it only narrows the gap to GTS250. if you use it on a 19" monitor, gaming is possible. but turn DX11 mode on (on games that support GX11) the card immediately falls behind all its competitor. so if DX11 you want, go with the cheapest HD5770.
> 
> that price is a killer one. well can go for those.


 thanks sam bhai ....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> thanks sam bhai ....



my pleasure buddy


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

new config made suggest me if i am wrong anywhere

Name SKU Price Subtotal 

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T  Rs 10,250.00 
MSI 890GXM-G65   Rs 7,200.00 
Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit  Rs 6,200.00 
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD  Rs 2,050.00 
CM 690 II Advanced  Rs 5,600.00 
MSI N250GTS-2D1G Rs 7,450.00 
Cooler Master GX 550 Rs 4,500.00 

Subtotal: Rs 43,250.00 
Total: Rs 43,250.00


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> new config made suggest me if i am wrong anywhere
> 
> Name SKU Price Subtotal
> 
> ...



so costly cabinet? 

also don't go for HD5750 how much they force you to. its a bad card. and more badly priced. also for the card keep it as it is. don't go for 512Mb. lacks firepower a bit.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> so costly cabinet?
> 
> also don't go for HD5750 how much they force you to. its a bad card. and more badly priced. also for the card keep it as it is. don't go for 512Mb. lacks firepower a bit.


may be the cabinet is of transparent sidepanel
and CM advanced is a superb cabinet


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> so costly cabinet?
> 
> also don't go for HD5750 how much they force you to. its a bad card. and more badly priced. also for the card keep it as it is. don't go for 512Mb. lacks firepower a bit.


Delhi ka temp pata hai sam bhai(extremeLy hot, I don't have a ac in my room ) ...Currently my Cpu temp is 60 degree , I will buy this cabby only if NZXT Gamma Not available with them .

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------



piyush120290 said:


> may be the cabinet is of transparent sidepanel
> and CM advanced is a superb cabinet


 
Cabinnet is this one CM 690 II Advanced
the cabby have 2 models wit side window/ without side window,plz sugget for which 1 i will go for.
Don't worry Sam Bhai i will not buy 5750, its better to stick with IGp then 5750 , i know 5670 will give the same performance if overclock . I know once the sardarji will defently suggest me to go with 5750 as he want to sale amd products with 1st preference.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Cabinnet is this one CM 690 II Advanced
> the cabby have 2 models wit side window/ without side window,plz sugget for which 1 i will go for.


go for transparent side panel if u r looking for good looks

otherwise the plain vanilla is best suited for you


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> go for transparent side panel if u r looking for good looks
> 
> otherwise the plain vanilla is best suited for you


it will be hide in  computer table so  i don't think tranparent one will have any advantage for me, beekar mein extra paise spend karne ka khya faida.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Delhi ka temp pata hai sam bhai(extremeLy hot, I don't have a ac in my room ) ...Currently my Cpu temp is 60 degree , I will buy this cabby only if NZXT Gamma Not available with them .



ha. pata hain. been to Delhi last year only. thankfully not in months of June-July  

than i think cabby choice is good. 



Prakash29617 said:


> it will be hide in  computer table so  i don't think tranparent one will have any advantage for me, beekar mein extra paise spend karne ka khya faida.



yup. than its wastage. stick to non transparent panel. but sell out the extra money in adding fans


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 28, 2010)

Today i went to SMC and Computer Empire Nd got the price as follows.

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 
MSI 890GXM-G65 Gskill Combo Set @ Rs.16800 SMC
Ripjaws 1600 Mhz 4 GB DDR3 Kit Rs 6400 SMC ( online price is 6200 , order Online)
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD Rs 2,000.00 SMC
CM 690 II Advanced Rs 5,500.00 SMC
MSI N250GTS-Twin forz /MSI 5770 Hwak 7500/9400 Computer Empire
COsair VX 550 Rs 4,650.00 Computer Empire


Total: Rs 35350 Excluding GPU.
Please suggest me a gpu, Should i go for 5670, or gts 250 512 mb

Please suggest me soon as i will buy it 2marrow


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Today i went to SMC and Computer Empire Nd got the price as follows.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> MSI 890GXM-G65 Gskill Combo Set @ Rs.16800 SMC
> ...



the prices are decent
go grab them


anyways 1 week ago i also bought a system from SMC


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Today i went to SMC and Computer Empire Nd got the price as follows.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> MSI 890GXM-G65 Gskill Combo Set @ Rs.16800 SMC
> ...



please clarify the price of the graphics card. unable understand what you written

also i'll simply suggest get VX450W or GX550W (don't get scared seeing the size  )


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> please clarify the price of the graphics card. unable understand what you written
> 
> also i'll simply suggest get VX450W or GX550W (don't get scared seeing the size  )



MSI 5770 @9.4K ND GTS 250 @7.5 K which one is better , should i go 4 gts 250 512 mb or sapphire 5670 1 gb anyone intrested in Zotac Geforce 9300 gs mobo purchared @6.5 just 5-6 month old nd 4.5 years warranty left(2 year extended warranty) only @5 k with bill ne extended warranty .

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

don't worry sam i have seen it before


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> MSI 5770 @9.4K ND GTS 250 @7.5 K which one is better , should i go 4 gts 250 512 mb or sapphire 5670 1 gb anyone intrested in Zotac Geforce 9300 gs mobo purchared @6.5 just 5-6 month old nd 4.5 years warranty left(2 year extended warranty) only @5 k with bill ne extended warranty .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------
> 
> don't worry sam i have seen it before


if u have that budget then u can opt for 5770
otherwise go for 5670 and OC it if u feel so


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> new config made suggest me if i am wrong anywhere
> 
> Name SKU Price Subtotal
> 
> ...



1st of all, why going for such expensive Hi-Speed Ram? AMD Phenom II series does support DDR3 memory controller, but their memory controller's speed is not as fast as their Intel Core series counter parts. You will only have negligible performance improvement, as slower memory controller of Phenom II series cannot take advantage of the hi speed memory.
Instead go for 4 GB value Ram at 5.2k and with the rest of the money go for a HD 5770.
GTS 250 is a good card, but they are near to obsolete now. Their availability and quality may not be up to the mark right now.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 29, 2010)

Cilus said:


> 1st of all, why going for such expensive Hi-Speed Ram? AMD Phenom II series does support DDR3 memory controller, but their memory controller's speed is not as fast as their Intel Core series counter parts. You will only have negligible performance improvement, as slower memory controller of Phenom II series cannot take advantage of the hi speed memory.
> Instead go for 4 GB value Ram at 5.2k and with the rest of the money go for a HD 5770.
> GTS 250 is a good card, but they are near to obsolete now. Their availability and quality may not be up to the mark right now.



valuable ram is for Rs. 5700 nt a  major price difference,one more does overclocking void warranty?


----------



## mavihs (Jun 29, 2010)

have you bought it yet or planning to buy 2moro?
if OCing don't go fro value RAM! OCing does void the warranty but it really doesn't matter in India coz they really can't find out if it was OCed or not!
Also you got low budget for a workstation! are you learning animation & from where?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 29, 2010)

mavihs said:


> have you bought it yet or planning to buy 2moro?
> if OCing don't go fro value RAM! OCing does void the warranty but it really doesn't matter in India coz they really can't find out if it was OCed or not!
> Also you got low budget for a workstation! are you learning animation & from where?


i purchased my pc today nw installing os on it .thanks to everyone for your suggestions ne config.i will post the price tommarrow nd the pics after 3 july.mavihs bhai i am learning nw nd from frameboxx south ex.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 30, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> i purchased my pc today nw installing os on it .thanks to everyone for your suggestions ne config.i will post the price tommarrow nd the pics after 3 july.mavihs bhai i am learning nw nd from frameboxx south ex.


how about meeting sometime....i live pretty close by!
btw i'm also learning Animation!


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 2, 2010)

System Purchased hee is the final config.

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8 ghz RS.10,100
MSI 890GXM-G65 890 gxm G65 RS7,200.00
G.Skill Ripkaws F3-10600 1600MHz CL9 2GB1600mhz RS6,200.00
Segate Barcuda 5000 g.b 500GB RS 2,000.00
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced RS5,500.00
Cosair VX 550W Rs.4600.00
Purchased 2*120MM Cooler Master(Non-Led) fans Rs. 400(both)

Total Rs.35800
Purchased from SMC International (Nehru Place_.I will Post Images Soon. 
@Sure, From where u r pursuing ur animation , is it a diploma or degree?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> System Purchased hee is the final config.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8 ghz RS.10,100
> MSI 890GXM-G65 890 gxm G65 RS7,200.00
> ...


congrats
 did u got that vx 550w from smc too?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> congrats
> did u got that vx 550w from smc too?



yeah , they have one in there stock as i already informed mr. Saini for this.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> yeah , they have one in there stock as i already informed mr. Saini for this.


nice
and did asked about any NZXT cabinets there?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> nice
> and did asked about any NZXT cabinets there?


when i went to smc my first question was bhaia NZXT gamma aa gaye aap ke pass nd gurmeet ji said nahi bhai , woh nahi aa paye , then i made my mind for CM 690 II advance


----------



## rahul_digit (Sep 14, 2010)

hey guys i m a biggner in the field of 3D animation with very basic knowledge about the animation softwares i m planning to buy a desktop for running following softwares that r included in mi course

Softwares Covered:

• Adobe Photoshop™
• Adobe After Effects™
• Adobe Premiere™
• Adobe Sound Booth™

• Autodesk 3dsmax™
• Autodesk Maya™
• Autodesk Mudbox™

• Eyeon Fusion™
• Apple Final Cut Pro™
• Autodesk Matchmover™

+ i wana play games like Crysis, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Morden Warfare, Splintercell:Conviction, NFS Shift, BurnOut, Split Second
& i have all of these games right now with me the CD's r just kept in the covers accumilating dust coz i dont have a hardware to run these

plz suggest me a complete CPU+GPU config that "would not get outdated for at least 3 years" & yaa do suggest me weather for the use do i need a full HD display or the normal is enough

Mi budget is "max 35k" (complete including CPU+Display+keyboard&mouse+MS Xbox gamepad+a head set) BUT if that dosn't seems enough u can suggest me anything "below 45k"

i want a machine which would work flawlessly under any circumstances
& what so ever damn better then a "Dell Studio 15 with a ATI Mobility Readeon HD 5470 1GB" which was mi earlier choice


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2010)

^^ 1st of all specify you need a lappy or a desktop. also to use those softwares well you'll require budget of 40k+ for the CPU only. Xbox controller, headset are later things. first get a good balanced system. than think about spending in extras. but frankly, 45k isn't enough. to make system "work flawlessly under any circumstances" you'll need have budget in excess of 100k.


----------

